# USB3 stick doesn't work on USB3 controller

## GOS

Hello,

i have the following problem: If i try to use my USB3 flash-drive (Kingston DT Ultimate 64GB) at the USB3 Controller of my Asus P8P67-M (Asmedia USB3), Linux doesn't recognize this drive (neither lsusb or nautilus shows me, that the stick is present). 

Only in the case, that the drive was connected to my PC before power on, my PC recognize this drive. 

Unfortunately this is the only USB3-drive I exhibit, so i can't compare with another USB3 flash-drive

USB2 flash-drives work properly on this USB3 Controller.

On the other side i cannot log-off this Kingston-drive, if i use it on the USB2-Controller. It logs of and in the next moment it logs on, so I can detach the stick only, if my PC is powered off. 

USB2 flash-drives work on the USB2 Controller as well.

Hopefully, anybody has an Idea   :Rolling Eyes: 

PS: Excuse my English

----------

## DawgG

 *Quote:*   

> Linux doesn't recognize this drive

 

make sure you have support for XHCI ("USB3") in your kernel and maybe check if there exist issues (drivers etc.) with the controller you want to use.

 *Quote:*   

> On the other side i cannot log-off this Kingston-drive, 

 

if it is constantly (re)mounted turn off (or kill) all the automount-stuff that is running.

GOOD LUCK!

----------

## py-ro

You need "USB Attached SCSI" for USB3-Sticks too.

Py

----------

## GOS

Hello again,

thanks for the answers. But unfortunately my problem is still alive.   :Confused: 

I use "USB Attached SCSI" and "XHCI-Support" in my Kernel, so that shouldn't be the problem. 

Any other Ideas ???

----------

## GOS

Hello again II,

i tested this USB3 stick with the Gentoo Live CD on the USB3 controller of my PC. 

The result is the same, the PC didn't found the flash-drive

Best regards

GOS

----------

## Anon-E-moose

I'm going to assume you have the USB stick plugged into the right USB ports (blue on back)

From the bios, how is the USB support set for 

Legacy USB support 

Legacy USB3.0 support

XHCI Hand-off

EHCI Hand-off

both Legacy's should be enabled as well as XHCI hand-off

----------

## GOS

Hello,

I tested the "Legacy" Settings (I enabled all), but it didn't help. Unfortunately the BIOS doesn't provide "XHCI-handoff".   :Crying or Very sad: 

THX for the answeres and best regards 

GOS

----------

## Anon-E-moose

 *GOS wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> I tested the "Legacy" Settings (I enabled all), but it didn't help. Unfortunately the BIOS doesn't provide "XHCI-handoff".  
> 
> THX for the answeres and best regards 
> ...

 

Perhaps you need to update the bios, all the info I got was from the manual for your motherboard.

----------

## GOS

Hello,

the first thing I did, as I went home with my new board was: Upgrade BIOS  :Razz:  . But perhaps an old version of the BIOS supports this feature. 

But i don't belive, that the BIOS is the problem, because with the OS from Redmond everything works well. 

In the german GentooForum some users advise to use PCIE-Hotplug in the kernel, but also this didn't work.

I don't have the heart to ask, but any other ideas ???

THX for all the effords and best regards

GOS

----------

## Anon-E-moose

what linux kernel are you using?

----------

## GOS

I use gentoo-sources 2.6.38-r5, but with r4, r2 and the stable version 2.6.36-r8 it's almost the same.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

 *GOS wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> I tested the "Legacy" Settings (I enabled all), but it didn't help. Unfortunately the BIOS doesn't provide "XHCI-handoff".  
> 
> THX for the answeres and best regards 
> ...

 

The manual says XHCI-handoff is available only with Legacy USB3.0 Support Enabled.

You might have to set legacy, save, reboot, go back into bios, sometimes asus is a little squirrelly.

If it still doesn't show, you might plug in the usb stick and then go into the bios.

Other than that, don't know.

----------

